# Digital Dynamics Sound board



## santafe559 (Feb 17, 2011)

DO NOT BUY from Digital Dynamics www.digitdynam.com. Horrible communication and shipping takes 3 weeks or more. If you have issues very slow and bad communication!! He won't return calls rarely returns emails. Won't even return emails about shipping tracking numbers. Definitely does not include tracking in his invoice emails. Stick with www.electricrr.com they are a great addition to Lionel. If you have any questions let me know. Jason


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'm forced to agree with you. I'm guessing that is basically a one-man shop, and if he's busy...

I have two engines I've converted to TMCC with The Electric RR stuff, so I'm a believer.


----------



## santafe559 (Feb 17, 2011)

I can understand being a one man shop but in this economy you should strive to communicate. Especially if someone asks a simple question. Just wanted to spread the word and this is the only way I knew how.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I currently have a board there and I'm waiting to hear about it, so I feel your pain.


----------



## santafe559 (Feb 17, 2011)

Did you buy one that went bad? If so which one and how long has he had it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No, it was no fault of theirs. I have a Phantom engine that has a bum sound board. He was going to see if he could fix it, if not he'd move the special chips to a new board. That's been a few weeks...


----------



## santafe559 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well good luck. I purchased new sound setups for my Atlas O BN GP-15 and a Williams U33C. They sound good but definitely did not like dealing with him. Well I hope you can get what you need done. At least you are closer to go see him in person.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm not going to do a 5 hour drive for that board, but I suspect I'll eventually get it.


----------



## rayins (Dec 31, 2010)

I read about bad communication from DD. I have contacted them several times just about tech questions not even having purchased anything and have been answered within two days. One thing with DD as apposed to ERR, they do have a small 4 amp driver board to use with the ac motors and it will fit in AF post war GPs. I do have a number of the boards from ERR and have been more than satisfied with their service and products. I think they both have their place in the hobby and supply some slightly different needs.
Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You should look at the *Mini Commander 2* at ERR, it's the same kind of product. It's longer than the *Motor Mite* from DD, but it's also only 1" wide vs 1.5" wide.


----------



## rayins (Dec 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You should look at the *Mini Commander 2* at ERR, it's the same kind of product. It's longer than the *Motor Mite* from DD, but it's also only 1" wide vs 1.5" wide.


Hi Gunrunnerjohn,
I own several of the Mini Commander 2s and yes the size is right but it is rated at 2 amps dc where as the Motor Mite is rated at 4 amps and you can get it configured for ac or dc. The post war A F motors for the most part were ac universal meaning they could operate on ac or dc but their amperage draw will cook the Mini Commander. Mini 2 is a great product and I am happy with the ones I have but their is places where they will not work. I have had quite a few conversations with both John and Ken at ERR and know from them that some time in the future they may develop a small ac driver board but it is not there yet.
Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's impossible to have a conversation with Ed at DD, since you can never get a response to an email or anything but a canned message on the phone!

Sorry, but I have to agree with the OP on this point, just for the support part alone, I have to steer clear of them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I heard from DD, they actually fixed my Railsounds board and it's coming back. Maybe I have to semi-revise my opinion.


----------



## czoom (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah it's bad. I don't like it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I know it's 2011 but mail order use to be 4 to 6 weeks.
Not everyone is ebay motivated.
I appreciate the review. 
I think board issues is the number one gripe.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, when I buy from most mail-order places, I get the stuff pretty quickly. Rarely more than a couple days go by before I get orders from places like The Train Tender, Mouser, DigiKey, etc. eBay is more variable, usually a week to 10 days, but occasionally it stretches out to several weeks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

To wrap up this thread. I actually did finally receive my board back from Digital Dynamics, and my Phantom locomotive is back together again and making spooky sounds! 

They're slow, but they did deliver, and he fixed if for $45 total, including return shipping. Cheaper than buying a replacement board, which I was facing if I couldn't fix this one.


----------

